# possible source for research?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's really a great idea, although I don't know how to go about it. I think at this point, though, they're looking for DNA for cancer research more than anything else, but I could be mistaken about it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually that sounds like a good idea. We do have a lot of info on this board.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If someone can make a list of the types of cancer (I am not familiar with all of them) and what questions should we ask, I will make a thread (more if needed). We have so many members that have lost their golden loved ones to this terrible disease. This is a good idea. And maybe we can then forward it on to the landofpuregold
http://landofpuregold.com/home.html


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll see if I can come up with a comprehensive list. I'll include other issues prevalent with Goldens as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's really great of you to do that!

I know the "big 3" for goldens are
lymphoma
hemangiosarcoma
osteosarcoma

A big time university MD here in Chicago told me that if one of those is common, by definition the others have to be too. Has to do with something way above my understanding about the types of tissue in the body, and if there's a defective gene that makes a dog at risk for one of them, the dog is at risk for all of them. But by the same token, you won't see some of the other cancers nearly as commonly, like the ones that occur as primary cancers within the digestive tract.
I'm not sure I'm making sense. Made sense when he explained it to me.




Noey said:


> I'll see if I can come up with a comprehensive list. I'll include other issues prevalent with Goldens as well.


----------

